# I got to train with the police dept again...



## DolphinGirl (Nov 5, 2010)

I swear, this is awesome. A select few of us in training were invited to train our dogs with the city police dept. We went to abandoned warehouses. The training officer (bad guy) ran off about 15min ahead of the tracking officer (good guy). We were told to hold our dogs in the back, but as soon as the tracking officer passed us, we could run behind with our dogs and follow his lead. most of us opted not to do that, since we didnt know if there was broken glass and nails out there. After that we went into one of the buildings and did some bitework there using downed light fixtures as noises and the echos, etc.

Finally, we went back to the presinct office and did a little training in the locker room...where the helper hid and the dogs searched and did a bark and hold. Aspen isnt there yet, so we did more observation....I was putting him in lond stays while the commotion was going on. Soon, he will be able to participate more. Lastly, we did obsticle courses in the back of the dept. There were hurtles and window holes to jump through.

It's fun. Pretty soon we will be going to the state training that they do quarterly. It's awesome to watch.

Here's a vid of part of the day. The fastest time through this course was 4 min 23 sec...


----------



## RogueRed26 (Jul 15, 2010)

Awesome! What an honor.


----------



## phokis (Aug 18, 2011)

So how exactly do you get selected for this? Do you take some specific classes that LEO's do with their dogs? 

That looks like a lot of fun.


----------



## DolphinGirl (Nov 5, 2010)

Sheer luck I guess. My dog trainer does things with the police and occassionally he asks if a couple of us want to attend. I have gone a few times. It is fun. I now have one of his pups (fostering) that I am training in protection. He has completly difference drive/energy then Aspen.


----------



## idahospud49 (Jan 28, 2011)

That is so awesome!! I love watching police K9's work.


----------



## DolphinGirl (Nov 5, 2010)

One of the most recent places I went, they were doign dtug detection. The dogs were spot on. it was awesome!


----------

